# Problema con mi Gentoo en AP

## binover

Saludos, mi problema empezó hace poco, antes lo tenia andando perfectamente en modo AP con madwifi y una placa con chip atheros, pero después de actualizar mi sistema dejo de andar. Solucione algunos problemas recompilando la version anterior del driver, pero ahora no se como seguir, la placa esta en modo master, tengo configurado para que se haga nat como estaba antes y andaba de 10, la maquina cliente recibe dhcp pero no se conecta a internet ni hace ping al AP. alguna idea de por donde puedo arrancar?

Desde ya muchisimas gracias.

Arturo H. Pérez Suárez

----------

## jgascon

Unas cuantas ideas que se me ocurren:

1.- Revisa los archivos de configuración de hostapd y wpa_supplicant en el ap por si has cambiado algo sin darte cuenta durante la actualización.

2.- Revisa los logs de hostapd cuando intentas conectarte. Normalmente van a /var/log/messages pero depende de como hayas configurado syslog y hostapd.

3.- Mira si tienes bien las rutas en el cliente. Ejecuta route -n y compruébalo.

Aparte de esto, danos más información. ¿Qué software usas, hostapd, wpa_supplicant, etc? ¿Encriptación wep o wpa? Archivos de configuración de hostapd y wpa_supplicant (ap y cliente). Configuración de las interfaces /etc/conf.d/net del ap y cliente. Salidas de ifconig e iwconfig sobre las interfaces, salida de route, si encuentras algo en los logs que no entiendas, también lo pones...

----------

## binover

Lo tenia simplemente con una configuracion de MASTER en la placa atheros y un puente entre placas para tomar internet. No tenia implementado Hostapd, aunque ahora estoy viendo como hacerlo.

Me recomendas que lo implemente? muchas gracias.

----------

## jgascon

Yo tengo montado un ap con madwifi+hostapd+wpa_supplicant+openvpn y la verdad es que una vez montado no me ha dado ningún problema. Escribí un pequeño howto pero el sitio está caido.

Antes cambiar de sistema me lo pensaría e intentaría arreglar lo que ya tienes. ¿Cuándo actualizaste el sistema, actualizaste también el kernel? ¿Puede que hayas tocado algo del puente en el kernel? ¿Has comprobado que funcione el puente? Si no me equivoco haciendo ifconfig deberías ver una interfaz br0, ¿no?

Todavía me falta info: ¿Encriptación wep o wpa? Salidas de ifconig e iwconfig sobre las interfaces, salida de route en el cliente, si encuentras algo en los logs que no entiendas, también lo pones...

Entiende que si das tan poca información es difícil ayudarte. Yo no soy ningún experto en wifis y sin información....

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Por curiosidad... teneis montado el ap, solamente para dar acceso a una red local a otros pc's de forma inalambricamente, o también acceso a internet?

Teneis algun tipo de software de control de red local wireless instalado? tipo pfsense, mon0wall?

Lo pregunto porqué yo ahora mismo estoy mirando este tema de montar un servidor wireless.

Saludos.

----------

## jgascon

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por curiosidad... teneis montado el ap, solamente para dar acceso a una red local a otros pc's de forma inalambricamente, o también acceso a internet?
> 
> 

 

Tengo el ap montado en la misma máquina que hace de router para internet o sea que básicamente da acceso a internet a mi máquina. Monté el ap para no tener que tirar otro cable desde la máquina que da acceso a internet hasta la habitación dónde tengo el ordenador.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teneis algun tipo de software de control de red local wireless instalado? tipo pfsense, mon0wall?
> 
> 

 

No, si quieres que te diga la verdad el primero no sabía ni que existía y el segundo me suena de oidas, ahora los investigaré  :Wink: 

Lo que tengo montado es el ap con wpa y opernvpn. wpa porque ya sabemos todos lo frágil que es wep y la vpn para evitar que se puedan capturar los paquetes de la wifi, por si a algún listillo le da por petarme la wifi.

----------

## binover

Yo segui esta guia para montarlo la primera vez y estubo andando mucho tiempo.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

Cuando actualice el sistema cabe aclarar que buscando una solucion volvi a instalar los viejos drivers de MADWIFI que me andaban perfectos antes.

Ademas probe tanto con ese kernel como tambien compilando uno nuevo.

Tambien probe haciendo un puente entre la placa inalambrica y el Wifi como por separado y haciendo NAT

mi configuracion en /etc/conf.d/net:

## Puente

bridge_br0=( "eth1" "ath0" )

config_br0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

route_br0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

## Placa Administracion

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

route_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

## Placa Getway

config_eth1=( "null" )

route_eth1=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

## Placa de red WiFI(modo MASTER)

modules_ath0=( "iwconfig" )

config_ath0=(" null" )

route_ath0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

mode_ath0="Master"

essid_ath0="lala"

channel_ath0="10"

Como les dije anteriormente la maquina resibe dhcp del AP pero no internet.

Yo tengo el sistema montado como vos, la misma maquina que reparte internet es AP y el resto de las maquinas (cableadas) tiene internet sin ningun problema.

Si nececitas mas datos por favor pidemelos. muchas gracias.

----------

## jgascon

¿Por qué eth0 tiene la IP 192.168.0.1 y la ruta por defecto 192.168.0.1 que además es la ruta por defecto del puente y de la interfaz inalámbrica? O yo etoy muy espeso o es la primera vez que veo que una interfaz se tiene a si misma como ruta por defecto... 

Me parece que tu problema es que tienes mal el enrutamiento en el ap. Peganos aquí la salida de la orden route -n del ap y del cliente.

----------

## binover

SOLUCIONE EN PARTE EL PROBLEMA. Cambie algunas cosas y pude hacerlo andar. Ahora me doy cuenta de algo.

Solo puedo armarlo como Bridge por que si trato de ponerle una ip estatica a la placa inambrica mis placas ethernet comunes dejan de funcionar y no hay manera de hacerlas andar. No se si esto sera comun.

Alguna idea o sugerencia?.

Ademas estaba pensando ya que estaba instalar el hostapd y ponerle seguridad wpa. Alguna idea de donde puedo sacar un paper?.

Muchas gracias por todo.

----------

## jgascon

 *binover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ademas estaba pensando ya que estaba instalar el hostapd y ponerle seguridad wpa. Alguna idea de donde puedo sacar un paper?.
> 
> 

 

Googleando un poco he encontrado esto -> Montar un access point con linux. Se parece bastante a como lo monté yo en su momento, así que debe funcionar. Tendrás que adaptarlo a Gentoo ya que es para Debian. Además, mírate estos enlaces:

Sitio de Madwifi. Documentación muy buena y muy detallada.

Sitio de hostapd. 

Sitio de wpa_supplicant

Redes Inalámbricas en Gentoo

Si necesitas alguna aclaración con los archivos de configuración pregunta por aquí  :Wink: 

----------

## binover

Ya tengo mi AP con WPA andando de 10, muchisimas gracias por sus aportes, me fueron de gran ayuda!. Seguire mejorandolo mas y mas con el tiempo.

Una vez mas Muchisimas Gracias!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Disculpe el que me cuele aquí, pero no quería duplicar un tema y seguir en este hilo para las consultas futuras.

Despúes de leer y releer todo lo que han colocado, he sacado del baúl algunos viejos proyectos con mis cachibaches. Pero me ha salido una duda a relucir y es la siguiente:

Paciente de Experimento para ponerlo de AP 

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1799.730

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 3601.08

clflush size    : 32
```

Con de tarjetas de red:

```
00:05.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
```

La eternet Via esta conectada a mi lan con conexion al web mediante un equipo gentoo con firewall (Eso no me joroba por ahora)

La eternet RaLink RT2500 es la que quiero poner de AP y esa si es la que me da dolores de cabeza, ya que con un emerge rt2500 esta el driver y funciona, pero no al pelo ya que no me deja mode "Master".

Alguien lo ha logrado hacer?, es que tengo el laptop pegado con cable y esta fijo como un Desktop más y eso no me hace mucha gracia ya que se supone que el laptop lo puedes llevar a donde quieras  :Razz:  , por otro lado esta que mis socios tambien tienen equipos iguales y cuando viene estan como locos brincando de escritorio en escritorio, conectando y desconectando cables para tener acceso desde donde esten (El único sitio donde no llevan el pedazo de laptop es al baño porque no tienen punto de red XD y ya estan pensando en hacerse una alli XD ).

Como dije antes revisando los cachibaches y el baúl de los proyectos por hacer me tope con esta RT2500 y pensé que es hora de ponerlo a punto. Por otro lado esta el que de vez en cuando alguno de mis vecinos quieren conectarse en red wifi para una partidita de UT2004 ó algo por el estilo y si logro esto en la oficina no será tan difícil hacer algo parecido en casa.

----------

## jgascon

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La eternet RaLink RT2500 es la que quiero poner de AP y esa si es la que me da dolores de cabeza, ya que con un emerge rt2500 esta el driver y funciona, pero no al pelo ya que no me deja mode "Master".
> 
> 

 

Parece que el driver rt2500 no soporta el modo master ni lo soportará. Quizás en un futuro lo soporte el driver rt2x00 que si no me equivoco es el nuevo driver que están desarrollando en SerialMonkey para varios módelos de tarjetas ralink, incluyendo la rt2500. 

Mejor que no lo preguntes en el foro de SerialMonkey  :Wink: 

Aquí tienes un wiki por si te sirve de ayuda con tu tarjeta.

Si piensas montar el ap con hostapd échale un vistazo a la lista de tarjetas soportadas -> http://hostap.epitest.fi/hostapd/

----------

## binover

Te dejo el link a una pagina que seguramente te va a ser de utilidad, es la pagina del projecto que esta desarrollando el driver para tu placa, esta todabia en BETA pero por ahora hasta que este en estable es la unica opcion que te queda ya que el driver liberdo por la empresa no soporta el modo MASTER.

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Espero que te sea ultil. Un abrazo.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Agradecido por sus respuestas, lamentablemente tendré que buscar otro cacharro que si lo soporte mode master  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

